# Wow In Just 21 Days....



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Well I've made the decision, paid the bill today, and today is day one of the 21 days I have to wait to start my drugs and get prepare for a frozen embrio transfer.  Feeling excited this time.  So different to the feelings I had last time as I have my lovely nine month old daughter to get me through what ever comes.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Good luck with your FET!  Its exciting when you get a date, its the start of the journey!


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'm now two weeks into the down regulation and I have my first scan on Tuesday.  Can't believe how different this experience is to the last two times.  So much less stress and more positive just because I have my baby daughter by my side.


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Thats great you are less stressed, i am sure that will help.  Its like the pressure is not as intense isn't it.  How did your scan go?


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey fantastic attitude CK,

I'm thinking about number 2 and all I'm getting is flash backs of neg cycles.....I've had many mind!  I'm going to try again when my little'un is one, but just holding onto my hat for the moment.....

It's nice to be back on ff after a break and get back into the swing of things.

Loads of luck


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there, scan went well and I'm back in for another one on 4th of May. All going well we'll know if its a success around a fortnight before my daughters first birthday.


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck!!!! XXX


----------

